# Beginner here



## Alohamora (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello!
I just found this site. I'm looking to learn better skills and preparedness, just in case.
For years a family member has done things here and there to prepare for a bad situation and as a kid I just rolled my eyes and assumed he was paranoid. Now that I'm an adult I have a much greater understanding and respect and now I am interested in these things myself. 
I don't know if any of you are aware but last night starting at midnight our cable started broadcasting an emergency alert. However this was not the typical weekly test. It said " Test for the United States" and had a time stamp of 12 minutes away. Then it would cut to static and it played a clip of either Paradise City or Thunderstruck through the static before it cut off. This was on all the channels and went on every few minutes for hours. I've done research and there was no explanation for why this was going on. In light of everything that's been going on in the world- ESP here at home: Charlotte riots, IEDs going off in NYC, and here in the south we have either gas rationing or are completely out. My hubby and I were rather disturbed last night. Perhaps I'm overreacting but I tend to stay pretty calm in most situations and he even more so. We started discussing what ifs: if there were riots or terror attacks here or if something happened that killed the power/cell towers or disabled transportation. We have 2 kids under 3 yrs and the thought of being without necessities for them is downright scary for me. So we've decided to start taking small steps as much as we can to be prepared for as y'all say when the SHTF.
Any advice for a new comer? What were the first things you did to start preparing?
So far, I've started couponing and slowly working on non food extras and non perishable food. 
I'm buying water by the gallon every time I go shopping. 
Made a list of items to stock up on and skills to hone and acquire.
Gathering literature, reading articles and joined this community to learn and gain insight.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome from the Carolina's. Here is a pretty good place to start. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/featured-topics/36497-getting-started-prepping-budget.html


----------



## Alohamora (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you! We're almost neighbors as I'm in the Volunteer state.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds like you're off to a great start. I think one of the best tips I've read around here for just starting out was, be sure to know what your collection goals are. Start with a month of food/water for everyone, then 3 months, then 6, then a year, and so on, to keep everything rounded so you don't end up with 100s of lbs of X and nothing to go with it. 

Welcome from Ontario :vs_wave:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to PF from NC , the things you need to have are , food ,water , medical supplies " and a kit & any meds that are needed " , personal things " things for your kids & you " ,a way to start fire , protection , shelter , there are post here of the list of things that are needed the most . Best to you and your family . If you have any questions please ask them , we are here to help in any way .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome from NE Texas. It appears you have the first steps under way. Keep learning and moving forward with your mindset of preparedness.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Take a deep breath and congratulate yourself that you have woken up to the fact that things are not right anymore. Shelter, food, water, protection are my first priorities. Prepare for what is most likely to happen in your area first. There is a calculator at the top of the page under prepper tools. I recommend you add one extra person to your calculations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome from Texas. You have an idea of where to start. Slow and steady is the easiest way. You will be surprised how big of a stockpile you will have in a short time.

Go through the threads here. There is a lot of good information to be found.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Have water for sure, but also have filters so you can make dirty water drinkable


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome from Columbus(-ish) Ohio.

Not a lot of people wake up and smell the ashes of the modern age so good on you.

Plenty of good primers here, lots of smart folks have started real good threads. You are on the right path.

Water is definitely an essential as well as gear to purify it from non clean sources.
Can get into dehydrating/canning other food as well on top of non perishables

Grab some books and study up on some first aid/casualty care and get a class from your local PD/FD

Get firearms if you havent and train your behind off. Not just shooting paper but incorporate with movement and know how to service/repair it

Oh and dont forget lots and lots of TP

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome to site.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome from Houston. You will find a lot of the answers to your questions here and even some questions you don't want to know the answers to.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome and any advice that I have would be this, keep a courageous mind. Who knows what is coming? But it won't be pretty at times, and you have to keep a stout heart. Look at what has happened in America already, there are savages in our cities. Look at Charlotte.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello from KY


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama.


----------



## Alohamora (Sep 24, 2016)

The defense part is partially taken care of. I was lucky to grow up around firearms and I had shot tomatoes off a fencepost before I could read. I used to be pretty darn good with long range shooting and iron sights. I need to visit the range and brush up on my skills though, it's been a while. 
-Some of the skills I personally want to work on/brush up on: ham radio. My dad was an operator for years and I grew up around it, and now I'd like to get my license, not even just for SHTF but for weather related emergencies. Anytime we had a tornado watch/warning when I was growing up that was the first thing we turned to, esp. if the power was out. 
-Sewing, I can sew on a button and mend some tears but that's about as far as my skills go. I want to learn more and learn how to use a sewing machine. Crochet and knit: 2 things I can learn from my mom that would come in handy.
-Canning: helped can green beans and jams when I was a kid but definitely need to do it on my own and practice a bit.
-Green thumb, grow a wide variety of edible plants at all seasons and some indoors if necessary.
-Herbs: medicinal and culinary uses.
-Archery: used to love shooting longbows, now that's something that could come in handy for obtaining food. 
-Review basic camping/survival skills
-Candle making/soap making
-Automotive and some basic repairs/rigs 
-First Aid...I went through EMT training several years ago, and I still have my textbook/notes. Probably not a bad idea to review.
Thinking about making a binder with notes/ articles/ checklists,etc to keep all the info I obtain in one place just for easier access and if I needed to tote it with me.
I so appreciate the encouragement and advice. I was so overwhelmed before I really started reading and breaking things down bit by bit and realized it's not that difficult to "get" with some common sense and just listening and being willing to learn from others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I used to be pretty good with a long bow. I never did get the hang of a compound. I have considered getting back into shooting a long bow again. Just another item on my to do list.


----------



## Alohamora (Sep 24, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I used to be pretty good with a long bow. I never did get the hang of a compound. I have considered getting back into shooting a long bow again. Just another item on my to do list.


One very big plus to all this is getting back into stuff I haven't done or really even thought about in years that I used to enjoy. Not to mention getting my butt out and moving and reading lots of books and articles instead of just mindlessly watching TV in the evenings.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Alohamora said:


> Any advice for a new comer? What were the first things you did to start preparing?
> So far, I've started couponing and slowly working on non food extras and non perishable food.
> I'm buying water by the gallon every time I go shopping.
> Made a list of items to stock up on and skills to hone and acquire.
> Gathering literature, reading articles and joined this community to learn and gain insight.


The first stuffs I bought were ready-to-eat food (that doesn't require any cooking at all like chef boyardee, pork and beans, soups etc) and water.
I made sure there was an extra jar of peanut butter, crackers, a couple of loaves of bread in the freezer. There's an extra pack of toilet paper.
At first these prep were just for emergencies (the usual advice given by Red Cross). I slowly built that up which includes medicines we normally use in a year (flu, cold, antacids, cough syrups, alcohol, bandaid, etc.,). Thanks to Y2K, I got lots of candles and matches.
Once I had a couple of weeks of ready-to-eat food and water, I started stocking up on foods that require minimal amount of cooking: oatmeal, cup-o-noodles, ramen noodles, kraft dinner, pancake mixes etc..,

Just make sure to check the expiration dates, and buy what you'd use even on ordinary days - and make sure you replenish whatever you use.

In a SHTF scenario, you'll use up the perishables in your fridge first, and then the contents in your freezer.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

welcome from NoDak


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Welcome. You definitely sound like you're off to a great start. Great skills to fall back on too!

Thanks for the cable info, that sounds very odd. I don't have cable so that would be something that would completely escape my notice...


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan. Sounds like you're off to a good start with buying water. It's very easy to extend that to other non-perishables. When you go to the store get an extra can or two of what you're already buying. Slow and steady is the way to go. Also after you go through the forum here and find out things to get take stock of what you already have on hand. Many households already have a good amount of supplies on hand. Also part of the fun is MacGuyver-ing what you have into other purposes.


----------

